

SpaceX Launch livestream (starts at 12:50PDT) - mbreese
http://livestream.com/spacex/events/3959775#taketwo

======
ColinWright
Weather is 60% "go" ... Lightning and clouds are still a concern

Schedule:

    
    
                    PDT      ET     GMT     BST
        * Webcast: 12:50   15:55   19:50   10:50
        * Liftoff: 13:10   16:10   20:10   21:10
    

Please correct me if I'm wrong - it's the best I can do!

NASA webcast:
[http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/#](http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/#)

Currently live.

